# Detroit City Skyline



## JRE313

Here ya go!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

I like this. 

I feel like the blue in the water is over the top, I would suggest masking in a lower exposure to bring back detail in the water. Possibly would mask in lower exposure on the other hot spots in the image as well. Could use a sharpness bump.  

Overall I like it, nice city glow cast in the sky and good color range and composition.


----------

